# Do you hate your name?



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

I hate mine, and I have my reasons, but what I wondering is: do you hate yours and if so, why?

I know a handful of people that can't stand their real names and pretty much prefer to go by something else.  While I don't go by a different name (abbreviations included), I still want to change it because oh god no I hate it.

Yeah I know this is random but I'm curious.

Hell, post your shitty name if you want.  I don't give even a fraction of a fuck.

Post if you like it if you want, I don't care, I'm just wondering.

/randompost

inb4 retarded name jokes

I've heard Hugh Jass for years, kthx.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2010)

yeah

named after my dad

 he's a dick

welll

iono

w/e


----------



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

My rl name is extremely common.

But I'm fine with it.

It gives me a certain degree of anonymity.

And it led me to this name.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> yeah
> 
> named after my dad
> 
> ...



Drink everclear like a real man.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 16, 2010)

Paul is a very nice name.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Paul is a very nice name.



Just like Minnesota's capital.  :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 16, 2010)

My last name sounds like a stiff penis.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

I hate my legal name, but like the name I chose to go by personally (Robert).


----------



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> My last name sounds like a stiff penis.



Cockney, my good chap!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cockney, my good chap!


Even worse.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

My real name... I do not think I want it, Thomas... 
No, not me. :3


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Drink everclear like a real man.



i don't egven know what that is

bleahc or some shit?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> i don't egven know what that is
> 
> bleahc or some shit?



Here.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

My name's unoriginal and overused.

Not to mention almost every other Dylan I know is a douche.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Here.



that;sniot even a prioper link


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> My name's unoriginal and overused.
> 
> Not to mention almost every other Dylan I know is a douche.



I had a childhood friend named Dylan.

He was a douche. XD But I know you aren't, Crispy.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2010)

my name is too common. -__-


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> i don't egven know what that is
> 
> bleahc or some shit?



The wonders of Wikipedia.

My name is common and a typo.  My last name is common as fuck too.

My middle name is just wat.


----------



## Ames (Apr 16, 2010)

Nope. I <3 my name ^_^


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> The wonders of Wikipedia.
> 
> My name is common and a typo.  My last name is common as fuck too.
> 
> My middle name is just wat.



must be an american or cannaidan thing
ive never seennit


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm, My name is fine to me, and if some none-Dutch guy can't pronounce it, He'll just call me Mike. close to it anyways!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

Cody's a nice name...


Edit: Unless I pay attention to how retarded it sounds... Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody... this name sucks...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I had a childhood friend named Dylan.
> 
> He was a douche. XD But I know you aren't, Crispy.


:3

and I suppose I don't largely dislike it, but that's just an observation I made and I know like, 5 other Dylan's in my grade.
My middle name isn't really much lower on the "I know douchbags" scale.

Oh, and my Grandparents suggested my first name be Wulfgang, now if that had happened, I'd be laughing now.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> :3
> 
> and I suppose I don't largely dislike it, but that's just an observation I made and I know like, 5 other Dylan's in my grade.
> My middle name isn't really much lower on the "I know douchbags" scale.
> ...



You'd also have a wolf fursona.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Hmm, My name is fine to me, and if some none-Dutch guy can't pronounce it, He'll just call me Mike. close to it anyways!



What is it?



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Cody's a nice name...
> 
> 
> Edit: Unless I pay attention to how retarded it sounds... Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody, Cody... this name sucks...



aaaa



CrispSkittlez said:


> :3
> 
> and I suppose I don't largely dislike it, but that's just an observation I made and I know like, 5 other Dylan's in my grade.
> My middle name isn't really much lower on the "I know douchbags" scale.
> ...



Oh god.  D:


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

My full first IRL name (Jessica) is _painfully_ common.  It is, in fact, the MOST common name for girls born in my birth year.  I checked.

I usually go by Jesse, however, which is almost as common, and is then further complicated by the fact that I spell it like a dude's name, which makes for lots of confusion (people either misspell it or think I'm a male when I sign my name to documents before I meet the receiver, which has made for some hilarious escapades, let me tell you).

So, yes, hate my name.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 16, 2010)

Austin is a good name. In fact, it's the most common boys name in my grade. My last name, on the otherhand, not so much.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 16, 2010)

Brian's decent (and fairly common). GO ME.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> My full first IRL name (Jessica) is _painfully_ common.  It is, in fact, the MOST common name for girls born in my birth year.  I checked.
> 
> I usually go by Jesse, however, which is almost as common, and is then further complicated by the fact that I spell it like a dude's name, which makes for lots of confusion (people either misspell it or think I'm a male when I sign my name to documents before I meet the receiver, which has made for some hilarious escapades, let me tell you).
> 
> So, yes, hate my name.



I like your name.



Alstor said:


> Austin is a good name. In fact, it's the most common boys name in my grade. My last name, on the otherhand, not so much.



There was only ever one Austin at my school.  I'm glad he went somewhere else.  Fucking prick.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2010)

Lissa is a fucking irritating name. Everyone wants to call me Lisa, or Melissa, anything but Lissa. 

So I'm changing my name to Molly.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

My name's Mikael, so extremely popular ='/

I mean, pretty much everyone's either named Mikael, Kevin or some other shit in the 90s.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> Lissa is a fucking irritating name. Everyone wants to call me Lisa, or Melissa, anything but Lissa.
> 
> So I'm changing my name to Molly.


But Molly is so common. D: I think Lissa is adorable. It sounds like a puppy name. ^^

...I'm naming a puppy after you tomorrow.  >_>


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 16, 2010)

My name's alright, but I really like my initials (ME)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

Crispy Skittlez = My fan/wife someday... *fantasizes*
 I kid.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But Molly is so common. D: I think Lissa is adorable. It sounds like a puppy name. ^^
> 
> ...I'm naming a puppy after you tomorrow.  >_>


I don't want to be a puppy though... :<

Pics of the puppy please? :3


----------



## Holsety (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't particularly like my name, I hated it for the longest time but by now I just... don't care.


Also, I had a dog named Molly.

I like that name :<


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2010)

Holsety said:


> I don't particularly like my name, I hated it for the longest time but by now I just... don't care.
> 
> 
> Also, I had a dog named Molly.
> ...


Yay, I'm glad you like it :3


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> I don't want to be a puppy though... :<
> 
> Pics of the puppy please? :3


 But I'll pick a cute puppy!  <3  We just got in a whole litter of lab puppies that need names.  I will be sure to take a photo.  X3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Crispy Skittlez = My fan/wife someday... *fantasizes*
> I kid.


I feel appreciated. :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But I'll pick a cute puppy!  <3  We just got in a whole litter of lab puppies that need names.  I will be sure to take a photo.  X3



If you find a really awesome one, feel free to name it after me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But I'll pick a cute puppy!  <3  We just got in a whole litter of lab puppies that need names.  I will be sure to take a photo.  X3



Lab puppies?  Will you dissect them at the end of the semester?  Cuz that'd be funnier than a rat.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I feel appreciated. :3



I want your babies!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I want your babies!


You're a dude...


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2010)

i've consied chaning my aname to "lizard king" before but decided againsdt it purely because i was worried it would affect my cahngces of getting a job

truerw story

i hate my name


----------



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're a dude...



He a furry.

It can happen.


Also, Ny, Jesse is both a guy and a girl name.

Even spelled that way.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're a dude...



*cough*clones and/or suicide*cough*

Problem solved.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I want your babies!


Oh murr. :3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But I'll pick a cute puppy!  <3  We just got in a whole litter of lab puppies that need names.  I will be sure to take a photo.  X3


Yay :3

Okay...maybe my name's not all bad...I just don't like people mispronouncing it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I feel appreciated. :3


Tee hee.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> I want your babies!


No :c


CrispSkittlez said:


> Oh murr. :3


D: Why?! >.<


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I hate my last name too. HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No :c
> 
> D: Why?! >.<


You can have some of my babies too. :3


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If you find a really awesome one, feel free to name it after me.


Yes, but they need semi-normal names, at least.  If you tell me your IRL name I might.  



Ibuuyk said:


> Lab puppies? Will you dissect them at the end of the semester? Cuz that'd be funnier than a rat.


 No, they're going up for adoption next week.  D:<


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 16, 2010)

I like my name, but its pretty common.  In fact, just about every male that fell head first out of a vagina back in '67 has the same one.   Stealth by obscurity for the win.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> You can have some of my babies too. :3


=O
Oh jeez. I want all of them though


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 16, 2010)

<3 my screenname

always gets some funny responses

my real name (matt) i really like it


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> =O
> Oh jeez. I want all of them though


I'm sorry, I can't make everyone 100% happy.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 16, 2010)

James-Alexander Kilpatrick Baillie loves his name.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'm sorry, I can't make everyone 100% happy.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes, but they need semi-normal names, at least.  If you tell me your IRL name I might.
> 
> 
> No, they're going up for adoption next week.  D:<



Ohh, LABrador... though laboratory puppies, my bad.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes, but they need semi-normal names, at least.  If you tell me your IRL name I might.
> 
> 
> No, they're going up for adoption next week.  D:<



I meant this name.

Atra.

My rl name is Jacob.

Meh.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


>


-cheers up-


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ohh, LABrador... though laboratory puppies, my bad.


Oh god, no.  XD



atrakaj said:


> I meant this name.
> 
> Atra.
> 
> ...


I know.  Atra is a fine name, but it does sound slightly feminine.  I could name a female after you.  <3  *gigglesnort.*

Jacob would work fine, though.  I love that name, personally.  Almost named one of my dogs that.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Please don't name one of your puppies Mikael, poor puppy ='/

I do like Nathaniel, Eleanor & other old, unpopular names, though.  But even these aren't puppy names, hmm..


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> Lissa is a fucking irritating name. Everyone wants to call me Lisa, or Melissa, anything but Lissa.
> 
> So I'm changing my name to Molly.



I like your name too, even if it is ungodly close to mine.

And your middle name.  :3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I like your name too, even if it is ungodly close to mine.
> 
> And your middle name.  :3


My middle name sounds ttly ghey


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Please don't name one of your puppies Mikael, poor puppy ='/
> 
> I do like Nathaniel, Eleanor & other old, unpopular names, though. But even these aren't puppy names, hmm..


 
I should name the entire batch after FAF users.  XD  There are 7 of them (five males, two females), so I need a lot of names.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> My middle name sounds ttly ghey



I like it :333


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I should name the entire batch after FAF users.  XD  There are 7 of them (five males, two females), so I need a lot of names.


Name one "Skittles", it sounds adorable! :3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I like it :333


Alright fine :<


----------



## CFox (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Name one "Skittles", it sounds adorable! :3



dAAAWWWWWW~


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Name one "Skittles", it sounds adorable! :3


 
I should.  XD  There's a black male with a white leg that has black speckles on it (I think they have some cattle dog in them) that I could name Skittles.  That would fit.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I should.  XD  There's a black male with a white leg that has black speckles on it (I think they have some cattle dog in them) that I could name Skittles.  That would fit.


Do it, you know you want to.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 16, 2010)

I think my name (Shaui) makes more since to me than my birth name (Mark Dion)

inb4 people say I'm related to celine dion
which I'm not :V


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> Alright fine :<



<3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

Who likes the name Thomas Lionel Simon McEachren Redhead? (McEachren... weird how it is spelled with a capital as the third letter)


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I should.  XD  There's a black male with a white leg that has black speckles on it (I think they have some cattle dog in them) that I could name Skittles.  That would fit.



Name one bando. You know you want to! :3

My name is pretty common, shared by a few ten thousands of Mexicans and myself


----------



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh god, no.  XD
> 
> 
> I know.  Atra is a fine name, but it does sound slightly feminine.  I could name a female after you.  <3  *gigglesnort.*
> ...



Actually, I'm fine with a female.

It's why I said Atra.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Who likes the name Thomas Lionel Simon McEachren Redhead? (McEachren... *weird how it is spelled with a capital as the third letter)*



My middle name has a capital third letter. It's not weird at all. >:[


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> My middle name has a capital third letter. It's not weird at all. >:[


I think it is... :<
I don't like my name... I want to change it.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 16, 2010)

Idk, my name's alright I guess. 

I'm named after a WWII (Possibly Civil War, ancestry is confusing :S) Vet, so I guess it's a pretty honorable name.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

I will not post my name but I hate it because of two reasons:


It's ASIAN


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I will not post my name but I hate it because of two reasons:
> 
> 
> It's ASIAN


Asian names are better than boring Bible names.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 16, 2010)

My name is delicious, may have a double meaning, and nobody can google stalk me. I win.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> My name is delicious, may have a double meaning, and nobody can google stalk me. I win.


Nobody can really google stalk me either.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't like my name, and would prefer my Finnish family name: Miilumaki


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I don't like my name, and would prefer my Finnish family name: Miilumaki


I like Savo :3
I would not mind to learn it.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 16, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I don't like my name, and would prefer my Finnish family name: Miilumaki



Finns have the best names.

Re: Antero Niittymaki, Teemu Selanne, Jyrki Lumme


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Asian names are better than boring Bible names.


 Bible names are the best o-o


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes I do so im not telling you.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 16, 2010)

I go by my middle name because I hate my first name.
Robert. Completely unoriginal and sounds really weird and creepy to say.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay, I have the same full name as a notoriously immodest model. (Possibly NSFW, depending on your workplace.)  Beat THAT.

Seriously, I encourage people to google my IRL name and think that I am her. GOOGLE STALK "ME," I GIVE YOU MY PERMISSION. Actually, maybe not, because I would be mortified to be seen in something that slutty revealing, and I am not that conservative.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 16, 2010)

I bet you look better then her nylak.


----------



## Melo (Apr 16, 2010)

Luke.

I've never not liked it.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I bet you look better then her nylak.


 Shut up.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I go by my middle name because I hate my first name.
> Robert. Completely unoriginal and sounds really weird and creepy to say.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

This could be a poll. D:

The answer is no. 
I think my name fits me rather well, but I'd rather people call me by my nick name since it sounds better.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> This could be a poll. D:
> 
> The answer is no.
> I think my name fits me rather well.
> I'd rather people call me by my nick name since it sounds better.



I didn't put a poll because I would want to put reasons in there and stuff.

I don't like my nickname(s).  :I


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 17, 2010)

I only find my name annoying when it's the same name of some douchebag.

...Which has happened exactly three times in my life. Once though, I had a friend with the exact same first name, and we shared the first letter of our last names, so we always greeted each other with:

Hey, Nathan W.
Hi, Nathan W.!

It was entertaining until I moved to Alaska. I never talked to him again.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't mind my first name, its not overly common where I live.

It's Jason for those of you who care lol.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 17, 2010)

I was all fine and dandy with my name.. Until a certain shitty book series became popular and spawned a series of shitty movies, making vampires and and my name horrible forever more.


----------



## Melo (Apr 17, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I was all fine and dandy with my name.. Until a certain shitty book series became popular and spawned a series of shitty movies, making vampires and and my name horrible forever more.



lmao

Pure gold.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I was all fine and dandy with my name.. Until a certain shitty book series became popular and spawned a series of shitty movies, making vampires and and my name horrible forever more.


Oh my god I'm so sorry.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 17, 2010)

It's fine! No reason to say you're sorry. Unless you one of those thousands of mindless 'tweens, obese housewives, and so-stereotypically-gay-it-stops-being-funny-and-reverts-to-being-annoying who bought into this manufactured craze... Then I have a knuckle sandwich I'd like for you to try. I'll even put glitter on it.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> It's fine! No reason to say you're sorry. Unless you one of those thousands of mindless 'tweens, obese housewives, and so-stereotypically-gay-it-stops-being-funny-and-reverts-to-being-annoying who bought into this manufactured craze... Then I have a knuckle sandwich I'd like for you to try. I'll even put glitter on it.


No, I think the whole thing is god-awful.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 17, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I was all fine and dandy with my name.. Until a certain shitty book series became popular and spawned a series of shitty movies, making vampires and and my name horrible forever more.


 
EDWARD?!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 17, 2010)

I love my name, I hate the number of ways it can be spelled.


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 17, 2010)

My parents were going to name me Skye. I'm glad they went with Derek, though I gave "Skye" to my fursona. 

Though I don't like "derrick". I get that a lot. 

I went to taco johns at the lady was like, "What's your name?"
I said "Derek" pretty clearly and she said "Eric?"
So I said "Nooooo DERek". So she handed my reciept. It said "Gary."
/rant.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> EDWARD?!



... By answering this either yes or no, I've given you the power to deduct what my name is based on process of elimination.





My name is Jacob.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 17, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... By answering this either yes or no, I've given you the power to deduct what my name is based on process of elimination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, come on, I like the name Jacob!  XD  (Really, I do, I think it's adorable, and not being a Twilight fan I do not associate it with the series unless prompted.)  Also, at least you're not a sparkly vampire.  Werewolves are way better.  Although I hear they even managed to fuck them up in that series.


----------



## tomylee1 (Apr 17, 2010)

i like this name.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 17, 2010)

People don't call me by my real name half the time anyways. While I don't dislike my real name, I don't mind being called by a different name either.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Aw, come on, I like the name Jacob!  XD  (Really, I do, I think it's adorable, and not being a Twilight fan I do not associate it with the series unless prompted.)  Also, at least you're not a sparkly vampire.  Werewolves are way better.  Although I hear they even managed to fuck them up in that series.



Werewolves ARE way better! :3 I'd watch American Werewolf in London over that garbage any day. 

"Mummy, a naked American man stole my balloon!" xD

Either way, I make everyone call me Jake. It has a touch more hint of manliness to it, plus its easier to say when you're stoned around me (and people have a tendency to smoke up when around me).


----------



## Nylak (Apr 17, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Werewolves ARE way better! :3 I'd watch American Werewolf in London over that garbage any day.
> 
> "Mummy, a naked American man stole my balloon!" xD
> 
> Either way, I make everyone call me Jake. It has a touch more hint of manliness to it, plus its easier to say when you're stoned around me (and people have a tendency to smoke up when around me).


 
YESSSS.  <3  Classic werewolf movies kick ass.

Jake _is_ less pretentious.  It's also easier to say.  xD  Single syllable names ftw.

...Also, that's an interesting effect to have on people.  The stoned thing.  I wonder what that says about you.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> YESSSS.  <3  Classic werewolf movies kick ass.
> 
> Jake _is_ less pretentious.  It's also easier to say.  xD  Single syllable names ftw.
> 
> ...Also, that's an interesting effect to have on people.  The stoned thing.  I wonder what that says about you.



It says I get stoned anytime I go out! xD


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 17, 2010)

Andrea's a decent name. I go by A.L  just to fuck with everyone, though. Gender ambiguity has brought so much joy into my life. Lol.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> My parents were going to name me Skye. I'm glad they went with Derek, though I gave "Skye" to my fursona.
> 
> Though I don't like "derrick". I get that a lot.
> 
> ...



wut


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

My first name's Tyler and my last name is somewhat obvious (lose the "y700"). I think my first name's too common and too many teachers call me Scott.....yeah, don't mind it though.


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My first name's Tyler and my last name is somewhat obvious (lose the "y700"). I think my first name's too common and too many teachers call me Scott.....yeah, don't mind it though.



Googling googling googling googling


My last name can be a conjugated verb in Spanish, or a type of plant in Spanish. That's as far as you're getting.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Okay, I have the same full name as a notoriously immodest model. (Possibly NSFW, depending on your workplace.)  Beat THAT.
> 
> Seriously, I encourage people to google my IRL name and think that I am her. GOOGLE STALK "ME," I GIVE YOU MY PERMISSION. Actually, maybe not, because I would be mortified to be seen in something that slutty revealing, and I am not that conservative.



I have the same name as a famous country singer.

I don't listen to country.


----------



## Sam (Apr 17, 2010)

My last name rhymes with Jizz, and I don't like my first name. I like 'Sam' Better.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 17, 2010)

To remind you all white european and rednecky americanos, my name is not like yours. Probably.
I can't reveal my name truly...

Oh well, I don't have anything to lose.

My name is quite the typical Israeli name.
There are two groups of names here - ones that make you sound like Yosi, 42, Ashdod and others that make you sound like Assaf, 17, Tel - Aviv.

My name starts in the letter O. (I don't find many names that start in O)


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 17, 2010)

My name is Felix.
It is a very bad name, and I hate it.
All of my brothers got normal names, why not me?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

My RL name is alright. The first name is overly generic but is spelled in a way that makes people misspell it _all the time_. My last name however, is awesome.


----------



## tiger7577 (Apr 17, 2010)

My first name is Michael (typically Mike), which is fine except it's the same name God-knows-how-many-others have. I highly despise my middle name, which my parents insisted on using when Mike sounds much better. As for the last, I'm eventually changing it because of some things that happened in my past with family on that side. My mom's family name is Smith, no kidding. I could totally go for being Mike Smith.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm the only person I know with my name. It's not weird sounding or anything, but when you say the whole thing it sounds very very very pretentious. Naturally I like it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, by the way. My first name is Jon.

THREE. FUCKING. LETTERS.

And guess what? Everyone spells it wrong, even after I _tell_ them how to spell it.

I am not posting my last name here, you guys arn't cool enough.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 17, 2010)

I usually go by my first name but from time to time I use my middle name. 
At work there are two other people named john, so everyone calls me edwin


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

My first name is pretty average its my last name gets most of the torment. Andrew was my Great Grandfather's name and his father and his etc. So I suppose its got some history to it.


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh, by the way. My first name is Jon.
> 
> THREE. FUCKING. LETTERS.
> 
> ...



My friend spells his name like that.

I seem to always get called by my last name now. Or an odd combination of the first letter of my first name in front of my last name.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My friend spells his name like that.



It annoys me when people spell my name like that.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

One of my best friends name is Jon.

Personally I like the John spelling better.


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> It annoys me when people spell my name like that.



Odd how people would assume it's spelled Jon. I always default to John, since it's traditional.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Odd how people would assume it's spelled Jon. I always default to John, since it's traditional.



I just want to call them lazy, just ask how to spell the 'complicated' name.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not posting my last name here, you guys arn't cool enough.



Darn it...and I thought I was finally getting somewhere in life...

Btw, it shouldn't be hard to figure out my name. I love it. It's common, but it fits me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My friend spells his name like that.
> 
> I seem to always get called by my last name now. Or an odd combination of the first letter of my first name in front of my last name.


Yeah, most of my friends call me JP. or J-<CENSOREDNOTPOSTINGMYLASTNAME>


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, most of my friends call me JP. or J-<CENSOREDNOTPOSTINGMYLASTNAME>



Pearlman. Pelham. Parrington. Parvis.

If we guess your name will you tell us?


----------



## Corto (Apr 17, 2010)

I like my name (though given the chance to freely do so, I would gladly change it to something like "UltimateCharizardRocket" or "McPunchHammerFists"), and even though it's not really uncommon (at all) I've only met like 5 other people named like it during my life and travels.

FUN FACT TIME: I was named after a wine. I was originally gonna be named "Diego" until my godfather, my dad and some friends of his got drunk and decided on a last minute change. 

Also my second name is common as fuck, mostly as a second name. From my fifteen male classmates, eleven had it.


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not even going to post my first name. No sir.

I will say that my last name can be a conjugated verb in Spanish that won't end up well for the recipient, or a type of plant (noun also in Spanish) that you can make Monty Python references with.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Pearlman. Pelham. Parrington. Parvis.
> 
> If we guess your name will you tell us?


Maybe.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm not even going to post my first name. No sir.
> 
> I will say that my last name can be a conjugated verb in Spanish that won't end up well for the recipient, or a type of plant (noun also in Spanish) that you can make Monty Python references with.



Damn, I should know this... 
Ponder, ponder, ponder...


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm not even going to post my first name. No sir.
> 
> I will say that my last name can be a conjugated verb in Spanish that won't end up well for the recipient, or a type of plant (noun also in Spanish) that you can make Monty Python references with.



Really? Not even the first name?

Come on, there are thousands of people with that name out there.

Mine's Nick. onoez furrie stalkers gonna raep me


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> Damn, I should know this...
> Ponder, ponder, ponder...



Good luck to you. I didn't say which tense the verb is in, either. Hooray for vague.

Fine. First name starts with a D and ends with an -aniel. :B


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe.



Maybe or definitely? And what if I guessed it already?

Is it Parson?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Maybe or definitely? And what if I guessed it already?
> 
> Is it Parson?


It's a common word in the English language and is also a noun.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's a common word in the English language and is also a noun.



Pineapple. Your name is Jon Pineapple.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's a common word in the English language and is also a noun.



Pen.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Good luck to you. I didn't say which tense the verb is in, either. Hooray for vague.



Damn you, it's also 3am. All I can think of right now is monty python silly walk, black knight, the foot...


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> Damn you, it's also 3am. All I can think of right now is monty python silly walk, black knight, the foot...



Pretty sure the plant thing was a SHRUBBERY


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Pretty sure the plant thing was a SHRUBBERY



Good. Now use your Spanish skills to guess what type of shrubbery.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Good. Now use your Spanish skills to guess what type of shrubbery.



Man, fuck Spanish.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Pineapple. Your name is Jon Pineapple.





Browder said:


> Pen.



WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG



I don't care. Your name is Jon Pineapple now.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I don't care. Your name is Jon Pineapple now.


But you can't make the jokes you can with my real last name with that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 17, 2010)

i dont hate my name. i would have hated the name my dad wanted to give me though... axel >.> *shudders*

i dont like the fact that most people write my name wrong though... my first name is mathias. most people either write "mattias" or "matthias", even my graduation certificate has "matthias" written on it... but hey, at least its not a commom way to write that name^^


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you can't make the jokes you can with my real last name with that.



Jon Penis.


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 17, 2010)

I like my name, it's uncommon in the states.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Jon Penis.


I wish.

But no.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wish.
> 
> But no.



Hey, what's up penis.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey, what's up penis.


lawl


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm named after 'a good friend of my parents'. Never met the guy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't really hate my name. Would like it more if i didnt have same excat name as my dad. Except i have Jr at the end of my name.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 17, 2010)

Wait -it was my middle name that they named after the guy -James. Great name. I would have preferred it to be my first though.
-I'm gonna change my sig. It was better when it was simplistic.
-yeah that looks better.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Apr 17, 2010)

I hate my real name, which I won't post here.
I'd rather be named "Adolf".


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> I hate my real name, which I won't post here.
> I'd rather be named "Adolf".



it's not like the furries will rape you if you give out your first name.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't like my name, that's why I go with Max instead. The first 2 letters are the same, but I prefer to use Max whenever I can.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 17, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> it's not like the furries will rape you if you give out your first name.



You'd be surprised~


----------



## Bernad (Apr 17, 2010)

i find my real name fun and entertaining.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 17, 2010)

not really
my RL name is stephen


----------



## Plantar (Apr 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont hate my name. i would have hated the name my dad wanted to give me though... axel >.> *shudders*


My dad tried to name me Vito. That would have been scary and really Italian sounding and people would be like "Yo VITO!" and I don't think I'd like it. Sometimes I sign drawings with it though.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> My dad tried to name me Vito. That would have been scary and really Italian sounding and people would be like "Yo VITO!" and I don't think I'd like it. Sometimes I sign drawings with it though.



Vito sounds cool.  D:

I like my boy name better than my real name.  :c


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte knows my secret shame of a name.
:c


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ratte knows my secret shame of a name.
> :c



;3

I'm pretty sure you know mine too.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ;3
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know mine too.



Ho ho ho ho.
It's not common over here, so 's alright.
-patpat-


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ho ho ho ho.
> It's not common over here, so 's alright.
> -patpat-



;[


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

I hated my name so much that I changed it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I hated my name so much that I changed it.


Doesn't that cost money?



Ratte said:


> ;[



Don't be sad! ;-;


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm fine with my name, it's the same as my father's, so I'm a junior XD


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Doesn't that cost money?



Nope, it's free.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Nope, it's free.



Huh.

That seems weird and exploitable...

Were your family upset at all?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Huh.
> 
> That seems weird and exploitable...
> 
> Were your family upset at all?



Not really, because I've been calling myself by my new name since 2006.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My RL name is alright. The first name is overly generic but is spelled in a way that makes people misspell it _all the time_. My last name however, is awesome.



It's so awesome that we can call you the king of the forum *nudge nudge*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 17, 2010)

Immensely. It's the opposite of me. ;;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Immensely. It's the opposite of me. ;;



Is it Cat?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is it Cat?



No. It's girly and cute. >:I

*RAEG*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No. It's girly and cute. >:I
> 
> *RAEG*



So you're actually manly and--
Umm...

-runs-


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> So you're actually manly and--
> Umm...
> 
> -runs-



Hey come sit on my lap, I've got a surprise for you. :V


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

My name is Jesse and I gotta say, I've seen worse. So I like my name.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Vito sounds cool.  D:
> 
> I like my boy name better than my real name.  :c


Only reason I wouldn't like it because people would hear it and think I'm like this Guido prick who goes to the Jersey Shore all summer. I do like it but I don't want it as my name. Brian is decent.


----------



## Kurtsa (Apr 17, 2010)

I despise my real name, I don't know why, I just really do not like it.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Kurtsa said:


> I despise my real name, I don't know why, I just really do not like it.



Why? Is it like a common name?


----------



## Viva (Apr 17, 2010)

I hate my name, partly because I was named after Alexander the Great, and partly because I share it with the most hated annoying autistic asshole in school. I'm always refered to as Alex O.  and he is always refered to as Alex W. >:[

My mom wanted to name me Eric or Aaron, but my dad his way >.>


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I hate my name, partly because I was named after Alexander the Great, and partly because I share it with the most hated annoying autistic asshole in school. I'm always refered to as Alex O.  and he is always refered to as Alex W. >:[
> 
> My mom wanted to name me Eric or Aaron, but my dad his way >.>



Alex Wanker

My dad named me because my mom wanted to name me Kaitlyn or Brianna, and my dad's like "wtf no".

So she gave me a retarded middle name instead.


----------



## Viva (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Alex Wanker
> 
> My dad named me because my mom wanted to name me Kaitlyn or Brianna, and my dad's like "wtf no".
> 
> So she gave me a retarded middle name instead.


 
There are too many Kaitlyns and Briannas in the world as it is.  IMO, Alexander is a cursed name.  Everyone I've seen who has had that name is gay.  Even Alexander the Great :I


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 17, 2010)

I was named after a Irish saint. 
Inb4 obvious.


----------



## Azure (Apr 17, 2010)

I am the son of Solomon foremost, a cheap french king afterwards, and an Ethiopian village at the end of it.


----------



## BlueGaze (Apr 17, 2010)

My father gave me my name, Christina. I hate it because I hate him. 

Fucking bastard.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I was named after a Irish saint.
> Inb4 obvious.


Is that you Lucky? Where be my cereal!? :V


----------



## lone_wolfe (Apr 17, 2010)

My name is beautiful and i love it!


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

My name is Christoffer, and i like it, becouse its long, and I'm tall :V

But i dont like it means "carrier of Christ". I belive in no religion! I'm a man of sience!

So I guess its a tie between like/dislike


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Is that you Lucky? Where be my cereal!? :V


 
I ate them all.
They are magfagically delicious!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> My father gave me my name, Christina. I hate it because I hate him.
> 
> Fucking bastard.



Way to go.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Chmat said:


> My name is Christoffer, and i like it, becouse its long, and I'm tall :V
> 
> But i dont like it means "carrier of Christ". I belive in no religion! I'm a man of sience!
> 
> So I guess its a tie between like/dislike



My name used to be Christopher until last month. I always hated it because of my inability to spell as a kid and my hatred of christianity.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I ate them all.
> They are magfagically delicious!


Damn youuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> My name used to be Christopher until last month. I always hated it because of my inability to spell as a kid and my hatred of christianity.



haha, I couldn't spell it either as a kid. I often wrote "Krstofr" (to i was 6-7), and "Kristofr" (to 11) the teachers lol'd D:

Whats your name now? I bet you've already posted your new name, but being the lazy bum that i am i wont scroll through all the pages.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm _in no way_ Christian, but I'm really fond of the names Noah and Joseph.

And I rather dislike the Ark story, what with the worldwide genocide of puppies and other sin-less animals. ;^;


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> And I rather dislike the Ark story, what with the worldwide genocide of puppies and other sin-less animals. ;^;



huh... never thought of the Ark story that way before....

DAMN YOU NON-EXISTANT GOD!!!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Whats your name now? I bet you've already posted your new name, but being the lazy bum that i am i wont scroll through all the pages.



Actually I haven't, it's Edward, Ted for short. My choice was heavily influnced by my love of Blackadder and a fictional serial killer from a dark comedy show.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

Chmat said:


> huh... never thought of the Ark story that way before...



Every baby animal _and _their parents... and all the lovely plants and trees would have been murdered just to remove the ebil humans God created while fully aware that they would be that way.

:U


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Actually I haven't, it's Edward, Ted for short. My choice was heavily influnced by my love of Blackadder and a fictional serial killer from a dark comedy show.



Nice pick of name. Blackadder FTW.

Did it take a while to get used to being called Edward/Ted instead of Christopher? Or have your name always been that just not on paper?

I would not change my name becouse it would be akward for me to get used to new name. Not even my last name will I ever change, but that's becouse its quite unique here 



Harebelle said:


> Every baby animal _and _their parents...  and all the lovely plants and trees would have been murdered just to  remove the ebil humans God created while fully aware that they would be  that way.
> 
> :U


Another reason to hate the bible.... It's so confusing! "Don't kill" *God gets KILLIONERE!*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Nice pick of name. Blackadder FTW.
> 
> Did it take a while to get used to being called Edward/Ted instead of Christopher? Or have your name always been that just not on paper?



It didn't really take a lot of getting used to, because it's unofficially been my name for several years and I always wanted to have a different name.



			
				Chmat said:
			
		

> I would not change my name becouse it would be akward for me to get used to new name. Not even my last name will I ever change, but that's becouse its quite unique here



I wouldn't see any point in changing my last name, there's nothing especially bad about it, maybe apart from the fact that I share it with a character in a soap opera.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I wouldn't see any point in changing my last name, there's nothing especially bad about it, maybe apart from the fact that I share it with a character in a soap opera.



It's the new "thing" here in sweden to change your last name. Pick any random swedish person its 75% chance that the name ends with "sson". Especially "Svensson" and "Johansson", and many change. I've read about a person that changed from "Eriksson" to "Hardrock" xD


----------



## Miumaru (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't hate it really, but well. It is a boy name. I plan on legally changing it to Mira though. I already started getting my friends to call me that instead.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 18, 2010)

Miumaru said:


> I don't hate it really, but well. It is a boy name. I plan on legally changing it to Mira though. I already started getting my friends to call me that instead.



That sounds nice.  c:


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not a fan of my name. Other folks always spell it wrong, and I have a very difficult time annunciating it. Plus it is two syllables, fuck that.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 18, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I'm not a fan of my name. Other folks always spell it wrong, and I have a very difficult time annunciating it. Plus it is two syllables, fuck that.



Everyone spells my name wrong.  It's pretty annoying when shit like this happens:

"Oh hey I got an award for academic achievement, how awesome"
*takes the award, notices the name is spelled wrong*
"What the fuck, my name is ON THE COMPUTER"


----------



## Miumaru (Apr 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That sounds nice. c:


Thanks ^///^


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I hate mine, and I have my reasons, but what I wondering is: do you hate yours and if so, why?
> 
> I know a handful of people that can't stand their real names and pretty much prefer to go by something else.  While I don't go by a different name (abbreviations included), I still want to change it because oh god no I hate it.
> 
> ...



I like my name.  :3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Everyone spells my name wrong.  It's pretty annoying when shit like this happens:
> 
> "Oh hey I got an award for academic achievement, how awesome"
> *takes the award, notices the name is spelled wrong*
> "What the fuck, my name is ON THE COMPUTER"



They do that with my last name all the time. I was shocked when they got it right on my degree.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 18, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> They do that with my last name all the time. I was shocked when they got it right on my degree.



They should receive brownie points.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

Everyone else expects me to hate my name, yet I don't. I accept that it's a pretty lame name but it doesn't really bother me.

But no one's called me by my real name in years anyway. Yay for nicknames that stick.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> They should receive brownie points.



They received twenty grande from loans I'm still paying off. I'd have been glad to pay in brownie points instead.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 18, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> They received twenty grande from loans I'm still paying off. I'd have been glad to pay in brownie points instead.



Haha, if only.


----------



## JMAA (Apr 18, 2010)

Juan Manuel Arroyo AlcÃ³n.
I don't hate my name, but pronouncing it in english is such a piss.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 18, 2010)

I always thought that David would make a better first name for me. Ironically, my last name was changed when I was a kid, but I'm actually glad it was because I rather like it. Quinn just sounds weird.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> I always thought that David would make a better first name for me. Ironically, my last name was changed when I was a kid, but I'm actually glad it was because I rather like it. Quinn just sounds weird.



Names beginning with Qu are awesome!


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 18, 2010)

I like my name, 'Rohan' though all to often I get, "Were your parents big LOTR fans?" Which is irritating a little, but nothing major. Other than that, it's pronounciation. Some people call me "Ro-HAN" Han sounding like Han Solo. Sounds awful.  

Middle name's 'Leslie' Which I don't care for at all.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> I like my name, 'Rohan' though all to often I get, "Were your parents big LOTR fans?" Which is irritating a little, but nothing major. Other than that, it's pronounciation. Some people call me "Ro-HAN" Han sounding like Han Solo. Sounds awful.
> 
> Middle name's 'Leslie' Which I don't care for at all.



If they'd named you Rowan everyone would think you're a relative of Mr. Bean.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> If they'd named you Rowan everyone would think you're a relative of Mr. Bean.



Haha! Yes, probably dodged a bullet there.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> Haha! Yes, probably dodged a bullet there.



I hate it when people ask if I'm related to Ken Barlow.


----------



## thesoundofsilence (Apr 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I hate it when people ask if I'm related to Ken Barlow.


 are you?

i hate my name, Duane, and want to change it but can't decide what to change it to.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

thesoundofsilence said:


> are you?



No, if I discovered I was related to a fictional character I'd start to doubt my own existance.


----------



## thesoundofsilence (Apr 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> No, if I discovered I was related to a fictional character I'd start to doubt my own existance.


 
you should doubt your own existance anyway, who's to say we aren't just in a computer program. wow, matrix moment.


----------



## Viva (Apr 18, 2010)

I want to legally change my name to Jesse.  For a few reasons...;3


----------



## Ben (Apr 18, 2010)

While I'm probably going to give my child a creative name (should I ever have one), I think it's silly to get upset over being called something generic. I mean, if you do have a common name, then that just means there's more ways to twist it around and make it unique.

I swear, there's like a million nicknames you can craft out of Ben-- and that's the way I like it.


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2010)

My name is Joe.

So yeah.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 18, 2010)

Robbie.

Don't hate it. I'd just prefer something that didn't end with the ee sound.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> Robbie.
> 
> Don't hate it. I'd just prefer something that didn't end with the ee sound.



Were you named in honour of one of our greatest national poets?


----------



## Liam (Apr 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My rl name is extremely common.
> 
> But I'm fine with it.
> 
> ...


My first RL name is fairly common.
My last RL name is not.  Far from it.
Like, I may be the only one in this country/continent with my first and last name.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> Robbie.
> 
> Don't hate it. I'd just prefer something that didn't end with the ee sound.


 


TashkentFox said:


> Were you named in honour of one of our greatest national poets?


 
Robert Burns?

A Scottish Nationalist?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 18, 2010)

I've always hated my name. It sounds soooo generic and I was named after my mother, and I have a strong stance against naming a someone after their family member, NO MATTER what the retarded reason is.

Get some originality, dingus.  



RohanDaKitty said:


> I like my name, 'Rohan' though all to often I get, "Were your parents big LOTR fans?" Which is irritating a little, but nothing major. Other than that, it's pronounciation. Some people call me "Ro-HAN" Han sounding like Han Solo. Sounds awful.
> 
> Middle name's 'Leslie' Which I don't care for at all.



I think the Han Solo pronunciation sounds pretty in my opinion, sort of like the 'a' pronounced in Spanish. Or are you talking about a different 'a' sound?


----------



## Yrr (Apr 18, 2010)

My surname backwards translates through slang as "yiff-dog".

Naturally I want to kill myself.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 18, 2010)

Yrr said:


> My surname backwards translates through slang as "yiff-dog".
> 
> Naturally I want to kill myself.


Godfrey?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 18, 2010)

I like my name. Tho my last names make it an easy joke for "Alex you're a moron" but in french. (I'm in Quebec afterall)


----------



## Bambi (Apr 18, 2010)

I like my name, but I'd never share it with anyone online. 

Let's just say it's biblical.


----------



## Ohko (Apr 18, 2010)

First Name: Alexander
Middle Name: James
Last Name: I'm Polish, just type some random shit and you'll probably come close.

Both my parents are hippies, so I was almost named Zaigg (not even pronounced how it's spelled. Pronounce it "ah-I-g") But I can thank my Grandparents for saving me.

Do I hate my name? No, I don't really care about my name as long as I know you are referring to me. No one really even calls me Alexander though. I'm either Alex, A.J. or Age. I guess since I'm not called Alexander, I haven't grown to despise it.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I want to legally change my name to Jesse.  For a few reasons...;3



My name is Jesse....


----------



## coolkidex (Apr 20, 2010)

My name is Matt White... Imagine the torment because i happen to be white. :/


But i'm getting married soon, soooo... That wont be for long. Kthanx!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> Don't hate it. I'd just prefer something that didn't end with the ee sound.


I know how that is. I mean, how are you supposed to be intimidating when your name ends with an ee sound. >:[


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I know how that is. I mean, how are you supposed to be intimidating when your name ends with an ee sound. >:[



...Carrie.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...Carrie.



tl:dr


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

coolkidex said:


> My name is Matt White... Imagine the torment because i happen to be white. :/



Be glad it isn't Rich White.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 20, 2010)

My first, middle and last names are all the same as very, very, very common first names.

WTF?

I hate my name because it's just... BORING!  Name me Bob Haltertop or Justin Meatpounder or something fun like that.  Not <grandfather #1's first name> <grandfather #2's first name> followed by <last name that sounds & spelled like a first name>


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 20, 2010)

My first name is common, its a unisex name, could change that..... My middle name is a common middle name but it goes well with my first name so if I changed the first I'd do that too... Or not have one. & my last name is uncommon, there isn't any in the phone book (our number isn't listed) but I hate it cause it sounds like a word...

I could change my last name to Fraser but then it would sound like that shitty show I don't like.

So overall my name is like O.K.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

My name is unoriginal and there is always someone with the same name :\


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 20, 2010)

I hate my name (both first and last) because they both suck. Nobody remembers my first name, even though it's so damn generic and everybody thinks my last name is a disease. I don't even use my middle name... for anything.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> I hate my name (both first and last) because they both suck. Nobody remembers my first name, even though it's so damn generic and everybody thinks my last name is a disease. I don't even use my middle name... for anything.



Is your last name Phylis?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

The first two parts of my name are just too used up :\
Joseph and Patrick 

My last one isn't too bad though furfags might think I'm murring or something if I say it...my last name happens to be *Murr*ay x.x


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Is your last name Phylis?


No  Hodgins.


south syde dobe said:


> The first two parts of my name are just too used up :\
> Joseph and Patrick
> 
> My last one isn't too bad though furfags might think I'm murring or something if I say it...my last name happens to be *Murr*ay x.x


*murrs*


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 20, 2010)

I love my name. *gloat*


----------



## xcliber (Apr 20, 2010)

My name is... meh... I don't dislike it, but I don't really like it either. I can't even pronounce it correctly half the time (maybe it has something to do with my accent). It starts with a "Br", but for whatever reason, when I pronounce it, I tend to drop the "B". Otherwise I have to stop and think about it before pronouncing it and end up putting emphasis on the "B".

I'm really starting to get used the name I use for L4D, "Myles". Everyone uses voice chat and I hear the name so frequently that it sorta stuck. Maybe someday I'll make it my legal name.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

My real name is terrible, though it would be okay if they abbreviated it to Ty or something.


----------



## Yrr (Apr 20, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Godfrey?



yeah

D:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Were you named in honour of one of our greatest national poets?


No. I don't know why I was called Robbie. Not for Robert Burns, I wouldn't think anyway.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 20, 2010)

I like my name.

it's Carlautta Griffith


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> No. I don't know why I was called Robbie. Not for Robert Burns, I wouldn't think anyway.



It's always possible.

Should auld acquintance be forgot, and never brought to mind, should auld acquaintance be forgot for the sake of auld lang syne...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's always possible.
> 
> Should auld acquintance be forgot, and never brought to mind, should auld acquaintance be forgot for the sake of auld lang syne...



that shit's so auld man.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> that shit's so auld man.



For Auld Lang Syne, my dear,
For Auld Lang Syne,
We'll take a cup of kindness yet,
For Auld Lang Syne.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> For Auld Lang Syne, my dear,
> For Auld Lang Syne,
> We'll take a cup of kindness yet,
> For Auld Lang Syne.



there should be a gangsta rap remix..

FO' AULD LANG SYNE 'YO!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> there should be a gangsta rap remix..
> 
> FO' AULD LANG SYNE 'YO!



Rappers don't normally do covers of British folk songs.


----------



## Onewing (Apr 20, 2010)

Nope but the meaning of my name is another name, and I don't like that one.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine's Mark.

I wish I could go by my fursona's name, VLADEK! OH YEAH!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Domenic is a fucking awesome name.  Only bad thing about it is people slipping in phantom letters and calling me Dominique.


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 20, 2010)

My mum named me after this guy.






(^Dustin Hoffman^)​
Which isn't too bad I guess. Except for the fact that I've met alot of Dustin's and Justin's recently.

My last name on the other hand (which is "Bobb" and *no* thats not a typo!), I don't like it too much.

So far, I've had people call me Dustin, Dusty, Dusto, Mr. Bobb and Spongebob ._.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 20, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> My mum named me after this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A last name like that would be a pain.  My dad's family's last name used to be "Funk" but they changed that yeeeeears ago.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> A last name like that would be a pain. My dad's family's last name used to be "Funk" but they changed that yeeeeears ago.


 
Hey pass me some weed plz <3


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> A last name like that would be a pain.  My dad's family's last name used to be "Funk" but they changed that yeeeeears ago.


Why would anyone do that?  That is the best last name ever.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

My last name is Veenstra.
V as in Victor. Een as ShEEN.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like the name "Fly McAwesome" 

but you know, at least I don't have a stupid name, be happy with what you got.


----------

